# Another Transport up I-95



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I don't remember how many babies we had today, but it was a lot, several Malt-mixes. One was a little black Malti-poo, looked more Poo than Malt, tho, such a cutie. This run was for Shih Tzu & Fur Baby Rescue (STFBR) out of Jacksonville. Once again, I want to encourage y'all to do what you can for rescue. There's lots of babies out there who need a furever home, & if everyone did just one thing, think about how many we could help. This group periodically needs transports thruout Florida up to Jax, then Jax up I-95. The legs usually are not long; the one I take is about 90 miles, some are more, some are less. There's also Home Visits, I have found you meed the nicest people doing a HV, I mean, they're wanting a rescue baby, how nice is that. Of course there's always a big need for foster homes. Like I said, just one thing...


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Good job Marti..........was the little 10 week old pup in the group today? Very sad.........

Did Tanner do a good job puppy sitting his little brother Frankie while you were gone?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Nope, that baby decided to stay where he was... 

Hey dere, Tanner here. I babysat Fwankie today and he did eberyting I said. I said "Wet's sweep all day", and you know what. He did. Ha-ha.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Jun 6 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786652


> Nope, that baby decided to stay where he was...
> 
> Hey dere, Tanner here. I babysat Fwankie today and he did eberyting I said. I said "Wet's sweep all day", and you know what. He did. Ha-ha.[/B]


Tanner you always make me LOL :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Great job! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, that's so nice of you to help. You're right ... we all should do something...


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you Thank you!! Our Queso came to us through Shih Tzu & Fur Baby Rescue (STFBR). We are so grateful to all the volunteers who help! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Jun 6 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786638


> I don't remember how many babies we had today, but it was a lot, several Malt-mixes. One was a little black Malti-poo, looked more Poo than Malt, tho, such a cutie. This run was for Shih Tzu & Fur Baby Rescue (STFBR) out of Jacksonville. Once again, I want to encourage y'all to do what you can for rescue. *There's lots of babies out there who need a furever home, & if everyone did just one thing, think about how many we could help. *This group periodically needs transports thruout Florida up to Jax, then Jax up I-95. The legs usually are not long; the one I take is about 90 miles, some are more, some are less. There's also Home Visits, I have found you meed the nicest people doing a HV, I mean, they're wanting a rescue baby, how nice is that. Of course there's always a big need for foster homes. *Like I said, just one thing...*
> [/B]



Yep, just one thing. It doesn't have to be an "ongoing" thing, just something. Anything. It all adds up.

Bless your heart, Marti. You do great work. We love ya, Girl!!! :rockon: arty: :tender:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Marti if you need transport from the Keys up to the Orlando area let me know.  I can fit quite a few fluffs in their carriers in the back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's so wonderful that our members are so generous with their time, their money, their homes, their love. My heart breaks every time I see one of our fubabies that has been put into rescue. 

Marti -- you're wonderful to have helped with this.

Hugs,


----------

